# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  Leopard Frogs or Pickerel Frogs?

## AAron

Hey, so where I live people who have been here have never seen either frog. But, yesterday I found lots of this species. There were too many to even count. All were babies though so it's positive they will be down where I work for a long time. 
Sorry if it isn't too good. It's all I could get. It's a rare find for our area and if it's leopards I will most likely keep them. Since I just lost one, it's like a huge blessing to have found these. Even if they are Pickerel I am happy to have discovered them. Please let me know what you think they are. 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

I _think_ I see a pickerel frog and a leopard, leopard on the left, and pickerel on the right

----------


## Xavier

Also, pickerels (And hybrids presumably) have yellow groins, like gray tree frogs. That should help you identify your species  :Smile:

----------


## Mr Leopard

I think they're the same species, but with different base colors. Everything else seems to be pretty much the same, including the spot pattern and shapes.

I've never seen Leopard frogs with this type of spot shape/pattern in my area, but Pickerel frogs aren't supposed to ever have green as a base color and the left one definitely seems green.

Like Xavier said, a look at the groins would help confirm the species, but the pale line around the spots suggests that they are Leopards. 

Note: I only know the species found in my area, so, technically, I guess they could even be a third species, maybe?

----------

Larry Wardog

----------


## AAron

I was so unsure, I thought they were Pickerel Frogs. I actually let them go, but I think about them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## herpdoc

I think they are both northern leopard frogs. There is actually quite a bit of variation in both their color pigmentation and patterning; there are even some that don't have any dark blotches (Burnsi morph) and those that have only dark mottling (Kandiyohi morph). I come across a lot of northern leopard frogs in the lab depending on what kinds of experiments we are running.

----------


## AAron

The thing is, the spots are all in a row. I have a northern leopard frog and it's spots are not. Also the northern leopard frog is rare in my area. If it was a leopard frog I could have made an important discovery


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dace

Do pickerel frogs not secrete toxins that kill other frog species?

----------


## AAron

They have a stronger toxin than most frogs it is fatal to other frogs and toads. That's why this was so important at the time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dace

Yeah, so you would think that if one was a leopard frog it would be dead. Unless they only secrete the toxin when under tremendous stress.

----------

Larry Wardog

----------


## AAron

From what I know, they secrete it into the water by bein g in it. If I were to keep and raise one, when it got into my tank it could kill my other animals


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr Leopard

Do you remember if the one on the left was actually green or if it just seems that way in the picture?

----------


## AAron

The one on te left was brown


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Evan Spies

One looks like a male ma nd the other is a female. 

Sent from my SM-T110 using Tapatalk

----------

